# RIP Grizz



## Tom288 (May 17, 2011)

I participate in forums covering a range of interests/topics and for the life of me I can't understand why I never thought of looking for a GSD forum until now.

His "official" name was King von dem Felsengebirge, but he only knew the name Grizz. He was born on November 8th, 2005. I got him during my 2nd semester of my freshman year in college. I live in Florida and got him from a breeder in Colorado; I still remember picking him up from the airport. I carried his crate through the airport and had to give him a bath when I got home, he was just a puppy and couldn't hold it for the entire flight. Me washing poop off of him after midnight was our first bonding experience, haha.

He was sick for the past few days; he lacked an appetite and vomited some. However, yesterday he seemed to be doing better until late in the afternoon. Around 6 o'clock his condition began to rapidly deteriorate. He was very lethargic and weak. He didn't want to move, even when I asked if he wanted to "go for a ride?" He also didn't want to lie down. On the way to the emergency vet I noticed that his stomach appeared to be distended. 

The short version is he was experiencing mesenteric torsion, something I had never heard of until yesterday. I was told it's pretty rare and I couldn't find a lot of information on it, although some of the information I did find say that German Shepherds are more at risk than most other breeds. Apparently the intestines somehow twisted around the mesenteric root which provides blood and nutrients for the intestines. Once cut off from this supply, the intestines quickly begin to die. As a result a lot of gas and bacteria form in the stomach, which caused the distension. The dog usually dies of shock and/or toxicity. I was waiting for the vet to send his x-rays off for a consult when Grizz began to grow even weaker. I was called back when he began to die. His rear section was covered with towels because he had begun to bleed. I told the vet to euthanize him, but he died before the vet could administer the injection.

I was with him as during his last moments and I'm grateful that he didn't suffer. But I can't get his face out of my head, especially his eyes. I can still see them along with the moment the last flicker of life left them. 

I'm going to have him cremated. I've had two dogs prior to Grizz, a GSD and Golden Retriever. But Grizz was mine, not just the family dog. And what makes it harder is how this came out of nowhere. It's one thing when the dog is older, but he was only 5 years old.

I wish my introductory post was under better circumstances. But I thought I'd introduce you to Grizz. He was a wonderful dog, incredibly loyal, loving, and goofy. I often called him my "goofy b-a-s-t-a-r-d," an odd name but one of affection nonetheless. He loved to run and play especially if he had an audience. He would bark until you started clapping and cheering for him and then he would hop around in excitement. He was one of those dogs with a truly special personality. He was happy everyday and lived a good life, I just wish it was a bit longer.

Here are some pictures of him:








Putting on a "look at me run" show.


















"Whoops, slope there!"









Patrolling his territory.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Aww what a sad way to introduce yourself, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved shepherd, He was taken from you so cruely.. Once again sorry for your loss...xHugs.x From Lisa. And I also want to add what a gorgeous looking boy he was.!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Grizz was beautiful.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so sorry, what a horrible loss. I teared up a bit reading your story. 
You can see the love you had for him jumping off the page. Five is too young to lose such a wonderful dog.

My condolences to you. Grizz was a gorgeous young man.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful, happy guy. I"m so sorry for your devastating loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a handsome boy he was! I'm so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Im so sorry you lost your beautiful boy Grizz. Welcome... Your sorry made me cry..


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Grizz looked like a very happy dog and very handsome. I can't imagine loosing a dog so young, I'm glad you were with him:halogsd:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. The only thing crueler than losing them is losing them young. RIP Grizz, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## Tom288 (May 17, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words everyone.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you, it is very obvious how much you loved your handsome boy, he was so beautiful, hang in there and someday you'll be ready to move on and get another dog. I hope you stay around and read the forum and get to know everyone, you'll feel better in time.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a beauty! I'm so sorry for the way he went but he is now at the rainbow bridge. Run Free Grizz......


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Anytime you lose a loved member of your family it's hard but it seems like it's even harder when it happens so fast and unexpectedly.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh your story made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss, he was a handsome young man. May he rest in peace.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for for your loss, I was in my office in the middle of the day, and reading your story I could feel your pain for the loss of your GSD, he was a very handsome pup.:rip:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. He was a handsome guy and definitely a character.

RIP handsome guy.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

welcome to a place where we all understand. what a beautiful german shepherd dog your grizz was, and what a shock to lose him so young and so suddenly. 

bless your heart grizz, rest in peace beautiful boy.

and take care tom288...


----------



## Tom288 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks.

(To my buddies: Hi Guys!)


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Grizz. How awful to lose him so young and in such a terrible way. My heart goes out to you. What a handsome and happy boy he was! And what a sweet and comical expression he had. You can see how utterly happy he was and what a wonderful life you gave him. Rest in peace, sweet Grizz. :angel: I'm sorry that your first post here is with such sad news, but I hope you'll stick around. There is a lot of support and a lot of very nice people here.


----------



## joshnorris14 (May 18, 2011)

**Removed by Admin. If you have an interest in GSDs, you are welcome to stay on this board. If your only reason for being here is to attack the OP and discuss something from another board, you will be banned.**


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Guys, welcome to GSD.com from your Tiger board. Let's keep it on topic - all the members here take the In Loving Memory section pretty seriously. Thanks much -
Jean
Admin


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This is absolutely ridiculous and I'm appaled that such is going on in a Loving Memory thread.

I have no idea what history the OP has on some other board that has new members signing up to this board to attack him. Posts have been removed and the "Tiger" user has been banned for setting up duplicate accounts. If "Josh" would like to stay and discuss GSDs, he is welcome. If he only wishes to attack the OP, bring something from elsewhere on the internet to this board, or sets up a duplicate account he will be banned as well.

-Admin


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog and it is so sad that he passed away so young. Sounds like you gave him a great life. I hope you get another GSD when you are ready.


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, welcome. I'm so sorry about your loss. I'm in the office and after reading your story I had to take a minute to compose myself.He was a beautiful dog and I'm sure he brought a lot to your life as most animals do.
I've never heard of this condition until now.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

These dogs will shatter us into a million pieces. I'm so sorry for you loss


----------



## Tom288 (May 17, 2011)

Courtney said:


> These dogs will shatter us into a million pieces. I'm so sorry for you loss


And I'll keep getting them. I'm not sure if that's devotion or stupidity? Probably a bit of both, haha.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

for sure don't think it's stupidity, might be devotion, know for a positive fact it's love. there is nothing like a german shepherd dog.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss. He was so handsome and looked very happy. RIP Grizz


----------

